# Silver lining (motor acquisition)



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Well, the kitchen disposal started squirting water all over the inside of the cabinets last night, so I'm home replacing it. The motor's still good, and runs off AC household current, so I'm thinking of salvaging it and using it in a prop this year.

Has anyone used a disposal motor before? This one is 1/3 horsepower, an In-Sink_erator Badger 1. Any ideas what it would be best suited for?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You could hook it up to a candy bowl, and then when the kids put thier hands in to get candy...GGGGRRRIINNDDD!!...Or not.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Any idea of the rpm's?


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Here's the specs off the manufactorer web site:



> The Model Badger® 1 has the following Specifications.
> 
> Type of Feed: Continuous
> On/Off Control: Wall Switch
> ...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would be good for a big shacking bucky cage. Need alot of gear down for anything else unless it will work with a dimmer switch


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree with slightlymad that a shaking skully cage would be a good idea.


----------

